# kernel panic particion ufs [solucionado]

## johpunk

instale freebsd en un disco aparte y al bootear gentoo me da un kernel panic, recompile el kernel con las siguientes opciones pero no funciona

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support                                   
> 
> [*]     BSD disklabel (FreeBSD partition tables) support
> ...

 

parte del error al bootear es este

 *Quote:*   

> UDF_fs: error (device sda1) udf_read_tagged: read failed, block=256 location=256
> 
> UDF_fs: warning device (dev_sda1) udf_super: not found(1)
> 
> no filesystem could mount root, tried ext2 ext3 ext4 fat msdos iso9660 ntfs ufs udf
> ...

 

tambien trate conectandolo asi a la fuerza sin apagar el computador y me salio lo siguiente en un dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> [31088.312546] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] 312581808 512-byte logical blocks: (160 GB/149 GiB)
> 
> [31088.312737] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
> 
> [31088.312743] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
> ...

 

para poder ingresar a gentoo tengo que desconectar el disco donde tengo instalado freebsd, no se que me haga falta. alguna idea?

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué gestor de arranque utilizas? Si es GRUB, publica tu grub.cfg

----------

## johpunk

aun no me meto con el grub, simplemente configure el bios para que arrancara desde el disco donde tengo freebsd, lo instale etc. luego acomode el bios para que arrancara de forma normal y al cargar gentoo me aparece ese kernel panic, luego recompile el kernel para darle soporte a las particiones ufs y tratar de solucionar ese problema pero no dio resultado

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que si tienes grub instalado en gentoo, lo unico que tedrias que hacer es grub-install /dev/sdX donde X es el disco donde tenias instalado antes de instalar freebsd.

Si consigues que arranque como antes, ahora el seria el momento de añadir la entrada de freebsd al grub.conf.

----------

## johpunk

si te refieres a hacerle un grub-install al disco donde tengo instalado freebsd pues no puedo ya que lo tengo desconectado porque no me deja arrancar gentoo, ese es el detalle. de todas formas me parece extraño que le di soporte a este tipo de particiones y no me deje iniciar el gentoo con ese disco conectado.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> si te refieres a hacerle un grub-install al disco donde tengo instalado freebsd pues no puedo ya que lo tengo 

 

No, no es eso lo que quiero decir, como supongo que freebsd ha dejado huella en el sector de arranque del disco donde tienes gentoo lo mejor es sobreescribirlo sin el disco de freebsd es decir tal como lo tienes está bien.

Si el comando grub-install no funciona bién por lo que sea (a mi algunas veces me ha fallado) ejecuta grub de esta forma:

#grub

>root (hd0,0)           "esto cambia si no entá en /dev/sda1" " si está en /dev/sda2 seria root (hd0,1)" 

>setup (hd0)            "esto no variaria ya que nos referimos a todo el disco y grub es sabio"

>quit                        

Si dudas algo ¡ya sabes!.

----------

## johpunk

acabo de ejecutar grub2-install sin problemas, hasta me acomodo el grub ahora se ve mejor pero sigue el kernel panic cuando conecto el disco duro

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues hazlo desde un liveCD, pones los dos discos y arranca con la liveCD luego monta la prtición gentoo, haz chroot y vuelve a ejecutar grub-install.

Con fdisk -l averigua donde está cada partición antes de lanzarte a hacer nada pues como has arrancado con el cdrom es posible que se te nombre a los discos de diferente forma.

A ver si tienes suerte y lo arreglas de esta forma, pues asi grub antes de instalarse verá todos los discos y su disposición.

Si no te saliera con grub-install usa la segunda opcion que te puse en el post anterior.

----------

## johpunk

hice todo lo que me habías dicho desde un live cd y sigue lo mismo... nada que desaparece el kernel panic. no se que mas intentar

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues como no sea que esté cambiado el orden de los discos, es decir que para grub sda sea sdb y viceversa.

Haz la prueba de cambiar hd0 por hd1 en grub.conf y con blkid averigua el UUID de cada disco, por supuesto debes hacerlo desde una liveCD.

El UUID tiene la ventaja sobre la nomenclatura clasica sda..sdb..sdc..hda..hdb....etc en que la particion vista desde cualquier dispositivo conserva inalterable su UUID la sintasix es fácil root=UUID=el que te de el comando blkid, ante las dudas google o bien aqui de nuevo aunque esto último sea más lento.

----------

## johpunk

acabo de  hacer lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub2-install --modules=part_gpt /dev/sdb
> 
> Installation finished. No error reported.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
> 
> Generating grub.cfg ...
> ...

 

ahora la partición de gentoo paso de ser sda1 a sdb1

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes, 312581808 sectors
> 
> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
> ...

 

el kernel panic por fin desapareció. gracias por la ayuda. ahora solo me falta agregar la entrada al grub

----------

## esteban_conde

Echa un vistazo, parece que saben de que va:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5918

Ya que el kernel panic ha desaparecido, cuando nos comentes lo del menuentry de Grub2 seria bueno poner "Solucionado" en el título.

----------

## johpunk

con esto funciono.

 *Quote:*   

> menuentry "FreeBSD " {
> 
>     insmod ufs2
> 
>     search --no-floppy --file --set=root /boot/loader
> ...

 

fue sencillo el asunto

----------

